# Volcano in GA



## doenightmare (Oct 15, 2010)

I found this website called GA Mysteries - I had never heard of it. I thought this was kinda interesting - never thought of GA having a volcano.

http://georgiamysteries.blogspot.com/2010/05/did-you-know-there-was-volcano-in.html

<!-- google_ad_section_start(name=default) --> 
*Thursday, May 27, 2010*

*Did You Know There Was A Volcano In Georgia? What About the Wog? *



Did you know that there was a volcano in Georgia? Me neither, at least until I was doing some reading on the history of Winder, Georgia. In my research on Georgia political history, I have done a lot of reading about the late U.S. Senator Richard B. Russell, Jr. He was from Winder. As I wandered across a book or two on Barrow County and Winder history, I found an interesting snippet of information about a place not far from Winder and the home of Senator Russell, that is oftentimes called Georgia's Volcano. 

This is not a volcano in the pure sense, the but area, according to author G.J.N. Wilson, did not support vegetation, and the trees growing nearby were very small compared to those growing normally in other areas. The area was a few acres in size, and it was full of bubbling, bluish mud like sludge. The mud moved in some places, giving the impression that it was boiling. In fact, in the center, it had the appearance of boiling water. 

The Creek Indians called this area Nodoroc, somewhat akin to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. They considered the area to be a place of great evil. In fact, it was said that living near the area was a monster called the WOG. It is the WOG that I find most interesting. They said that this was an animal with long jet black hair, the size of a horse, front legs larger than its hind legs, and had a small white sliver of white hair at the tip of its tail that if fanned up and down. The other spooky feature about this legendary animal was that it had a long forked tongue. According to Alan Brown in Haunted Georgia, the settlers in the area many years ago used to report that they could see the long forked tongue sticking in through the chinks in their log cabins. The Creek Indians said that teh WOG was the devil, and that he lived in Nodoroc.

The WOG was said to have only eaten carrion but would attack if threatened. Other stories told about this legend state that the WOG would roam the area looking for small animals, some being dogs and cats, to devour. 

This legend is very strange. It is part of Creek Indian legend in Georgia. In one legend, a Creek chief, Umausauga, had a daughter that was being pursued by a Choctaw warrior. Not wanting anything to do with him, she rejected his advances. He killed her. When her father found out, he sent a party of Creek warriors to find the killer. They found him, cut out his heart and fed it to wolves, and threw the body in to Nodoroc to be eaten by the WOG.

This is one of the coolest Georgia legends I have ever read about. I think it is more than neat that there is a huge area near Winder that used to be home to some sort of boiling mud-like substance that settlers called a volcano. The WOG, whatever it was, has to be one of the most intriguing legends. Has anyone else heard about this?
You can reference stories in Dr. Alan Brown's Haunted Georgia, Jim Mile's Weird Georgia, and Frank and Victoria Logue's Touring the Backroads of North and South Georgia. In addition, the legend is mentioned in GJN Wilson's Early History of Jackson County, Georgia.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2010)

I've read about the Wog before, never heard about the volcano of boiling mud. I always figured that the Wog was just a half-grown black panther.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 15, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've read about the Wog before, never heard about the volcano of boiling mud. I always figured that the Wog was just a half-grown black panther.


 
Speaking of BP's - there are some stories about those on the site. We don't have a monopoly on that madness.


----------



## GC1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Growing up in Winder, we made a field trip to the "volcano" and everyone has a story about the Swamp Wog!  Good stuff!


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 15, 2010)

yep. theres also a town just outside of auburn, ga (barrow county) that sank. the whole little town just swallowed up in a sink hole. i havent been able to find anything in a book about it. just something i have heard from many longtime, life long barrow county residents.


did you also know that regarding the volcano area and all you mentioned, there is suposed to be a pricless  braclet in a tree in Ft. Yargo? apperantly, a young indian princess was giving it by her white lover and hid it from the tribe as they were chasing her to throw her in the volcano.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 15, 2010)

Something I dont understand...
I thought the indians didnt believe in the devil or hades seeing they were christians or anything??


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 15, 2010)

if i remember right, they believed the volcano to be one of thier gods.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, I've been to the bubbling mud site, got a little bit of reading of the history of the place around here someplace. When I visited the spot, with permission and in the company of the landowner, it was pretty small and if you didn't know it was there you'd never find it. Apparently it has shrunken over the years but it used to be a huge place. I'll look around and see if I can find the story, my memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 15, 2010)

I found some of it, it looks like some of the pages are missing though.

The only thing I can add about the Wog to the description of being jet black, long-haired, the size of a small horse with very short legs is he had repulsive red eyes and a forked tongue with a bear shaped head that held a set of big teeth which were always in evidence. His only mission seemed to be to frighten people and animals but the early settlers learned from the Indians that if they left him alone he would go away without doing any harm.

Nodoroc, a small lake of boiling blue mud was the Indians place of torment. Covering approximately four acres it's about 3 miles East of Winder close to Chapel Christian Church near the head of Barber's Creek.

Historian G.J.N. Wilson describes it in his "Early History of Jackson County, Georgia";

Not a sprig of vegetation of any kind grew near it and the timber growing in the vicinity was badly dwarfed. A closer inspection revealed the astonishing fact that the lake was not water but a body of from three to five acres of smoking, bubbling, bluish mud of about the consistency of molasses, whose ranged from two to three feet below the surrounding solid land. The mud near the banks was slightly in motion, but it's action gradually increased towards the center until one-half acre had the appearance of moderately boiling water. The movement of the smoke which rose from the bubbles was sluggish and it united in a funnel a few feet above the surface.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2010)

Very interesting. Kinda sounds like a tar pit.


----------

